# New forum software - change over 8th July



## Shaun (2 Jul 2010)

As per the global announcement, we're moving to a new software platform for CycleChat on the weekend of 8th/9th July.

You can see the demo site here: *http://www.cyclechat.net/community/*

If you have any suggestions or comments, please feel free to start a new thread in this forum.

I will be reviewing all feedback once we are on the new software and everything is stable and settled down.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## jimboalee (10 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> As per the global announcement, we're moving to a new software platform for CycleChat on the weekend of 8th/9th July.
> 
> You can see the demo site here: *[url]http://www.cyclechat.net/community/*[/url]
> 
> ...



I keep getting an error message when I click 'Bikes and cycling'.


----------



## Arch (10 Jul 2010)

jimboalee said:


> Admin said:
> 
> 
> > As per the global announcement, we're moving to a new software platform for CycleChat on the weekend of 8th/9th July.
> ...




I think a few people are finding this - if you go back up to the top level of forums, you'll get in from there. No doubt Admin is hammering it even now....


----------



## Shaun (10 Jul 2010)

The breadcrumb navigation links should all work as expect now ...


----------



## Manonabike (11 Jul 2010)

My initial reaction is of dislike - It's very different to the older software and I cannot see where the advantage to the new version is.

I've been looking for the option to see all post since I last connected...... where do I get that now?


----------



## lazyfatgit (11 Jul 2010)

is there a way to edit the posts shown in show new content?

on the old software i had P&L set to be ignored on the new post link


----------



## Arch (11 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> The breadcrumb navigation links should all work as expect now ...



Ah, I thought I'd seen you say that..

Still not working right for me, I'm afraid.


----------



## Shaun (11 Jul 2010)

Manonabike said:


> My initial reaction is of dislike - It's very different to the older software and I cannot see where the advantage to the new version is.
> 
> I've been looking for the option to see all post since I last connected...... where do I get that now?



The advantages are mainly the ability to expand the site beyond the forums. Something I've been planning for a long time, and will be developing over the coming years.

The previous software was also no longer in development and it's big-brother product just wasn't suitable IMHO.

I'm going to create a lighter colour scheme that might make more people feel at home, and I'm sure most people will get used to the new location of things fairly quickly.

With regard to the "New posts" - this is now located on the right hand side of the navigation bar and is called "*View New Content*".

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## Manonabike (11 Jul 2010)

Admin said:


> Manonabike said:
> 
> 
> > My initial reaction is of dislike - It's very different to the older software and I cannot see where the advantage to the new version is.
> ...




Thanks for that - I found it last night :-)

Three things that I'm missing from the old forum...... when the cursor is placed over a thread it does not longer give you a brief inside of the first line of what the post is about. I find that very useful indeed. The other thing.
I used to be able to find all the posts I had submitted..... I found an option now that gives me the last few posts only..... I guess that I way around it is doing a search for post submitted by me.
I cannot find a link to all the pages I have subscribed to.... I have quite a few threads there with very useful information.

A lighter colour scheme would be nice :-) It will take some getting used to the new software......

Thanks


----------

